# Frank Dux



## Josh (Jan 29, 2004)

Hello Hello. Most of ya'll have probably heard of him. The whole bloodsport movie was about him, played by Jean Claude Van Dame. Good stuff. Is an awesome Kumite champion. But anyways, have ya'll been associated or seen, trained in Dux Ryu?? It seems interesting and very cool. What ya'll think?


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Josh _
> *Hello Hello. Most of ya'll have probably heard of him. The whole bloodsport movie was about him, played by Jean Claude Van Dame. Good stuff. Is an awesome Kumite champion. But anyways, have ya'll been associated or seen, trained in Dux Ryu?? It seems interesting and very cool. What ya'll think? *



Unfortunatily, Frank Dux is a complete fraud. I'll let others who know more about his background comment.

Josh, its good to be a newbie who is very excited about the arts. Keep a very open mind though, even while in this stage. What you will find is that there are a lot of Frauds and Fantasy in the martial arts, as well as some real, but very amazing stuff. Be sure that you get all the info on things, because you want to seperate reality from lies.

People here at martial talk will be glad to help, too.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 30, 2004)

What? Uh Paul... 

Mr. Dux is the REAL THING! 

Ashida Kim told me so.

:rofl:

I did enjoy bloodsport, tho.


----------



## Dale Seago (Jan 30, 2004)

There's a very active, very long, and to most people probably very boring thread about Mr. Dux going on here.


----------



## Mon Mon (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey welcome to the Boards look forward to talking with ya


----------



## Mon Mon (Feb 2, 2004)

If your interested in studying ninjutsu then go with Bujinkan Genbukan and Jinenkan anything beyond these groups that claims to study ninjutsu is false


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 29, 2004)

Just reading through some old posts, and decided to click on that link you provided Dale.  I was reading through the first page there, somewhat amused, then got to the bottom and found the links to the other *101 pages to that thread!!*  OMG!!  Honestly, is there REALLLY that much to say about the guy??


----------



## Bujingodai (Mar 29, 2004)

Though I have a different opinion about who is a fraud and not, I'm not that brainwashed. I have in the past emailed Mr Dux to get his take on his style, he never bothered to email back nor did any of his contacts. There is actually very little direct info on him. The claims he makes are a bit out there. Too much contraversy surrounds him, for that reason I'd likely keep my distance. I'll give him something though, he taught Tew, who to me doesn't have too much Ninjutsu content in what I see can move like a friggin machine. If he is a fraud then I want to be a fraud too. My 2 cents.


----------



## Dale Seago (Apr 5, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Just reading through some old posts, and decided to click on that link you provided Dale.  I was reading through the first page there, somewhat amused, then got to the bottom and found the links to the other *101 pages to that thread!!*  OMG!!  Honestly, is there REALLLY that much to say about the guy??



No, there isn't -- there's a lot of repetition, primarily due to Sojobow's repeated efforts at misdirection and evasion while trying to defend Dux. That makes for an amusing read, though.



			
				Bujingodai said:
			
		

> I'll give him something though, he taught Tew, who to me doesn't have too much Ninjutsu content in what I see can move like a friggin machine. If he is a fraud then I want to be a fraud too. My 2 cents.



I've watched Tew on video. People at different levels will see different things, of course; for my part, I see glaring vulnerabilities which he attempts to gloss over with speed and power -- basically a recipe for assisted suicide.


----------



## Bujingodai (Apr 5, 2004)

No thats very true Dale, you touch on a great point. They certainly leave themselves very open for the sake of flash. I guess I am more impressed by the physical ability they show. But it's not my particular brand of tea, just looks neat.


----------



## Dale Seago (Apr 5, 2004)

Bujingodai said:
			
		

> No thats very true Dale, you touch on a great point. They certainly leave themselves very open for the sake of flash. I guess I am more impressed by the physical ability they show. But it's not my particular brand of tea, just looks neat.



Looks like we're on the same page then -- and I'll definitely grant Tew's athletic ability!   :wink2:


----------



## DuckofDeath (Apr 26, 2004)

There's another thread on Frank Dux cranking up on E-Budo in the Baffling Budo category, and it's bringing up some interesting things not discussed in the marathon Bad Budo Dux thread.  Y'all come and take a look--especially you, Dale.


----------



## Dale Seago (Apr 26, 2004)

DuckofDeath said:
			
		

> There's another thread on Frank Dux cranking up on E-Budo in the Baffling Budo category, and it's bringing up some interesting things not discussed in the marathon Bad Budo Dux thread.  Y'all come and take a look--especially you, Dale.




Thanks, I'm on my way.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 27, 2004)

Frank who? Dorx? Well, a guys gotta make a living, and I guess this is how he chooses to make his.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 28, 2004)

Tew is athletic, I'll give him that, but thats all I'm giving him. Before I began martial training, I did Gymnastics for years and its not something you can learn in a couple of months. Competitive Gymnastics go levels 1-10. I was a 6 after almost 3 years of intensive training. It also helps in my Ninjutsu training when we perform Dive rolls. Tew's tech. seems to be lacking something. don't get me wrong, they are'nt fake-looking. They are just too.........flashy.


His camp looks cool though........who knows


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 29, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Tew is athletic, I'll give him that, but thats all I'm giving him. Before I began martial training, I did Gymnastics for years and its not something you can learn in a couple of months. Competitive Gymnastics go levels 1-10. I was a 6 after almost 3 years of intensive training. It also helps in my Ninjutsu training when we perform Dive rolls. Tew's tech. seems to be lacking something. don't get me wrong, they are'nt fake-looking. They are just too.........flashy.
> 
> 
> His camp looks cool though........who knows



SHogun, you have to give Tew the fact their uniforms are snazzy too.  At least the old short sleeve "pullover" Gi tops were.  Dunno about the new Tshirts they wear.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 29, 2004)

> SHogun, you have to give Tew the fact their uniforms are snazzy too. At least the old short sleeve "pullover" Gi tops were. Dunno about the new Tshirts they wear


The short sleeve were cool....kinda "Karate Kid" looking. lol


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 29, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> The short sleeve were cool....kinda "Karate Kid" looking. lol



Yeah, they still sell em, unfortunatly they all have the "Tew-ryu" logo on the back.  Id buy one if they didnt.


----------

